# How to do DVC with a Worldmark???



## tracie15436 (Jul 16, 2009)

Now that DVC is in RCI...do I need to deposit my Worldmark in RCI to have a shot at gettng DVC for 2011? 

I've never deposited my WM...I've been fortunate enough to call RCI and get what I want for the next year immediately (traded to Manhattan Club for 2009 and Carlsbad Inn for 2010).  My ongoing searches in II have been pretty successful (NVC 2008 & 2009).  I've never had a reason to bank with RCI.  

Any advice for my Worldmark and future plans for DVC????  
Thanks!


----------



## gmarine (Jul 17, 2009)

Assuming DVC is still with RCI in 2011, all you have to do is call RCI and put in an ongoing search for DVC. Using WM, you dont actually have to deposit a unit to put in an ongoing search. If you are confirmed, your WM credits will be deducted from your account based on the size unit confirmed.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone with WM have luck pulling DVC? I understand it's tough with Wyndham but I don't own WM so I don't know about them.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, successful exchanges were reported on the wmowners forum - http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20587


----------



## rhonda (Jul 17, 2009)

Agreeing with what has been said above, go the "Confirm First" route vs "Deposit First."  Phone RCI and start an Open Search for DVC against your WM credits.  

GadgetRick:  Yes, my request for BWV/Jan2010 was filled with a 2BR exchange back in mid-March this year.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jul 17, 2009)

this is helpful - thank you!


----------



## GadgetRick (Jul 18, 2009)

Great to know WM owners can exchange into DVC. That's a nice benefit.


----------

